# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  testo-depot, real or fake? Upjohn

## gosto

recently i bought a bottle of testo-depot from upjohn, how can i know if the stuff is fake or real?

----------


## judge_dread

post a pic!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

without pic we cant help you.

----------


## MichaelCC

"gosto" - Does it looks like this ??

----------


## MichaelCC

2 pictures more ...

----------


## MichaelCC

WOW - I found out also boxes for it  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

or like this

----------

